

Put down the compiler until you learn why they’re not buying - samh
http://blog.asmartbear.com/put-down-the-compiler-until-you-learn-why-theyre-not-buying.html

======
patio11
The article is rather good, but appears to have overloaded the server. (I have
been there, done that, and gotten the T-shirt.)

Tip for you if this happens: if its on a blog with any traction whatsoever, at
least one person has signed up to read it with Google Reader, and their spider
probably got in before the server burst into flames (it did in this case). If
you add the blog's URL to your Google Reader account, Google will serve the
RSS content to you out of their cache.

~~~
smartbear
Thanks, yes it's a new server and it got smashed. :-(

Back up now, cheers.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Upvoted, now that I can finally see it. ;)

It would be nice if we could move this submission back up the page. It
deserves a read.

